# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  عصر محمد على باشا ( 1805 - 1848 م )

## جوليا

*نشاتة*


ولد محمد على باشا بمدينة قولة إحدي مدن اليونان سنة 1769 م وكان أبوه إبراهيم أغا رئيس الحرس المختص بحراسة الطرق ببلده وكان له سبعة عشر ولدا لم يعش منهم غير محمد على ، وقد مات أبوه وعاش يتيما لا يتجاوز الرابعة عشر من عمره فكفله عمه طوسون الذى توفي فكفله صديق والد حاكم المدينة " الشوربجي "

 ، فلما بلغ محمد أشده انتظم فى سلك الجهادية وسرعان ما ظهرت شجاعته ثم تزوج من إحدي قريبات متصرف قولة وكانت واسعة الثراء وأنجب منها إبراهيم وطوسون وإسماعيل وتفرغ للتجارة وخاصة تجارة الدخان 

إلا أنه سرعان ما عاد للحياة العسكرية وذلك عندما أغار نابليون بونابرت على مصر وشرع الباب العالي أو تركيا 

وهكذا جاء محمد على إلى مصر واشترك فى المعارك الأخيرة التى دارت بين الإنجليز والأتراك من جانب والفرنسيين من جانب أخر وظهر اسمه فى هجوم الجيش التركي على الرحمانية وساعده الحظ بانسحاب الفرنسيين من قلعة الرحمانية فاحتلها محمد على دون عناء .


دخول محمد على مصر


ظل محمد على بمصر وشهد انتهاء الحملة الفرنسية على مصر وفى أثناء ذلك كان قد رقي إلى مرتبة كبار الضباط فنال رتبة بكباشي قبل جلاء الفرنسيين ثم رقاه خسرو باشا إلى رتبة " سر جشمه " أو لواء ، وكان فى ذلك الوقت الصراع دائرا فى مصر على السلطة 


إنجلترا قامت فى 27 مارس سنة 1802م بعقد صلح عرف بصلح أميان AMIENS بين فرنسا وإنجلترا وهولندا وإسبانيا وكان من شروط هذا الصلح جلاء الإنجليز عن مصر ، كما أن الحرب بين المماليك والأتراك قد اشتدت 


فبدأ محمد على أن يدبر لنفسه خطة لم يسبقه إليها أحد وهى التودد إلى الشعب المصري واستمالة زعماؤه للوصول إلى قمة السلطة وخاصة بعد ثورة الشعب ضد المماليك فى مارس سنة 1804 م من كثرة وقوع المظالم وزيادة الضرائب على الشعب المصري 


 كذلك كثرة اعتداء المماليك والجنود الألبانيين على الأهالي فبدأ محمد على فى هذه الأثناء فى استمالة الشعب المصري له واختلط بالعامة وانضم إلى المشايخ والعلماء ، وفى سنة فى سنة 1805م حدثت ثورة بالقاهرة ضد الأتراك بدأت عندما اعتدي الجنود

 الدلاة - جنود من عناصر السلطنة العثمانية - على أهالي مصر القديمة وأخرجوهم من بيوتهم ونهبوا مساكنهم فاجتمع العلماء وذهبوا إلى الوالي خورشيد باشا وخاطبوه فى وضع حد لفظائع الجنود الدلاة إلا أن الوالي لم يستطع عمل شيئا فبدأت الثورة تأخذ طريقها ضد الوالي التركي وجنوده


  وهنا اغتنم محمد على تطور أحداث هذه الحركة ليؤيدها ويناصر الشعب كما فعل فى ثورة الشعب ضد المماليك ، وفى تلك الأثناء حاول خورشيد باشا إبعاد محمد على عن مصر حيث نجح فى جعل الباب العالي يصدر فرمانا سلطاني بتقليد محمد على ولاية جدة 

إلا أن الشعب المصري وزعمائه وعلمائه كان قد أصدر حكمه بعزل الوالي العثماني خورشيد باشا وتعيين محمد على واليا على مصر بدلا منه فى 13 مايو سنة 1805م وهكذا تولي محمد على باشا حكم مصر نزولا على رغبة أبنائها 



مذبحة المماليك


مذبحة المماليك الشهيرة به سنة 1226هـ / 1811م حيث كان محمد على باشا قد أقام حفلة لخروج ابنه طوسون باشا المتجه إلى الحجاز فدعا إلى هذه الحفلة المماليك 

حيث تقدم الإنكشارية والمماليك ومشى الجميع تجاه باب العزب فنزل الجند الإنكشارية المنحدر أولا ثم تبعهم المماليك حتى إذا خرج أخر جندي إنكشاري من الباب أقفل باب العزب ، ثم أصدر صالح أغا قوج أوامره إلى الجند فانسلوا وراء المماليك وتسلقوا الصخور المحيطة بالدرب السلطانى المنحدر وأطلقوا الرصاص من كل جهة على المماليك ولم ينج من هذه المذبحة إلا أمين بك الألفى الذى استطاع أن يتسلق أسوار القلعة ويقفز بحصانه حيث فر إلى الشام وبذلك استطاع محمد على باشا أن يقضى على فلول المماليك والانكشارية . 


مظاهر النهوض في عهد محمد علي


*اهتم بالنهوض بمصر فى كافة المجالات

 1-اهتم محمد على باشا بتنظيم الجيش المصري على أحدث النظم الحربية 

2-العمارة

العمارة التى تميزت بطرز جديدة وافدة على مصر كان أغلبها أوربي نظرا لاستقدام محمد للعديد من المهندسين والعمال 

لبناء العديد من العمائر سواء الدينية أو المدنية أو الحربية فبدأ فى الظهور أنماط تركية وألبانية وأوربية نتيجة لتوافد هذه العناصر على مصر فى القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي على العمارة والفنون فعرف هذا الطراز فى كتب المؤرخين باسم " الطراز الرومي " .


أصبح يوجد لائحة للتنظيم حيث فتحت الحارات والدروب والسكك وسهل المرور بها أصبح الناس بمصر يتبعون فى مبانيهم الطرز المعمارية الحديثة كما انتدب محمد على باشا 

المهندسين وملاحظي المباني ليطوفوا بالمدن للكشف عن المساكن والدور القديمة ويأمروا أصحابها بهدمها وتعميرها فإن عجزوا أمورا بإخلائها ولتقوم الحكومة بترميمها على نفقتها الخاصة لتكون بعد ذلك من أملاك الدولة 


   3-التعليم


اهتم محمد على باشا بالتعليم بمصر بمختلف أنواعه 
قام محمد على باشا بوضع أولي لبنات التعليم فى مصر على الرغم مما لاقاه من صعوبات بالغة تمثلت فى المعارضة الشديدة من الأتراك من ناحية ومن التخلف والجهل الذى كان يسود مصر من ناحية أخري نظرا لكثرة الفتن والخلافات والصراعات بين المماليك والأتراك ومن هنا بدأ فى نشر المدارس المختلفة لتعليم أبناء الشعب المصرى ومنها المدارس الحربية مثل مدرسة السواري أو الفرسان بالجيزة مدرسة المدفعية بطره مجمع مدارس الخانكة ، مدارس الموسيقي العسكرية وغيرها من المدارس ، أيضا كان هناك العديد من المدارس الأخري مثل مدرسة الألسن ومدرسة الولادة ومدرسة الطب أو مدرسة القصر العيني ومدرسة الطب البيطري ومدرسة الزراعة وغيرهم من المدارس .

4-الصناعة


بالصناعة التى تطورت تطورا كبيرا فى عهده والتى أصبحت ثاني عماد للدولة بعد التعليم بكافة أشكالها وبخاصة الحربية لمواكبة الأنظمة التى كانت موجودة بأوربا وحتي لا تعتمد مصر على جلب 

كافة احتياجاتها من الخارج الأمر الذى سيجعلها تحت رحمة الدول الكبرى من ناحية واستنزاف موارد الدولة من ناحية أخري إلى جانب أن معظم الخامات المستخدمة فى الصناعة كانت موجودة فعلا بمصر فضلا عن توفر الثروة البشرية ، وهكذا تم إنشاء العديد من المصانع وكان أول مصنع حكومي بمصر هو مصنع الخرنفش للنسيج وكان ذلك فى سنة 1231 هـ / 1816 م ثم بدأت تتوالي المصانع سواء الحربية أو غيرها الأمر الذى أدي بمحمد على إلى اتباع سياسة خاصة للنهوض بهذه المصانع بدأها أولا باستخدام الخبراء والصناع المهرة من الدول الأوربية لتخريج كوادر مصرية من رؤساء وعمال وصناع وفنيين وإحلالهم محل الأجانب بالتدريج .


وقد انقسمت الصناعات الجديدة التى أدخلها محمد على باشا إلى مصر إلى ثلاثة أقسام 

الأول

 وهو الصناعات التجهيزية وتمثلت فى صناعة آلات حلج وكبس القطن وفى مضارب الأرز ومصانع تجهيزه ، وتجهيز النيلة للصباغة ، ومعاصر الزيوت ومصانع لتصنيع المواد الكيماوية كما قام محمد على باستبدال الطرق البدائية فى الصناعة وإدخال بدلا منه الآلات سواء الميكانيكية أو التى تدار بالبخار والمكابس 

القسم الثاني

 وهى الصناعات التحويلية وهى الصناعات المتعلقة بالغزل والنسيج بكافة أنواعه ،

 القسم الثالث 

وهو الصناعات الحربية وقد بدأ محمد على باشا فيها بعد قيام الحرب الوهابية سنة 1811 - 1819م حيث أسس أول ترسانة أو دار للصناعة بالقلعة - ورش باب العزب - ليكون على أحدث النظم الأوربية فى ذلك الوقت لتتوالى المصانع الحربية بعد ذلك بأنحاء مصر ، هذا ولقد كان ذلك بعضا مما شملته أوجه النهضة بمصر فى عهد محمد على باشا 
*

----------


## Abdou Basha

رائع يا جوليا..
قصة حياة محمد علي وقصته مع حكم مصر تحديدا، تلفت الأنظار لعدة أمور، ولعل محمد علي هو الذي ايقظ الحس العروبي لدى المصريين في انشاء دولة عربية - رغم اختلاف البعض حول هذا - وهو الامر الذي انتهي منذ الدولة المماليكية التي احتوت الخلافة العباسية .
تجربة محمد علي رائدة، وان كان من جاء بعده لم يكونوا على مستواه .

أشكرك يا جوليا جدا.. وفي انتظار المزيد .

----------


## قلب مصر

جوليا موضوع جميل
وعصر محمد على لا ينتهى الكلام عنه لأن ما به من أحداث وبداية للنهضة  المصرية الحديثة
يجعله فترة زاخرة وحية فى تاريخ مصر الحديث
اشكرك الف شكر على المعلومات الجميلة

----------


## مصطفى سلام

جهد مشكور يا جوليا ..لك عليه كل الشكر ..
هل تسمحين لى بالتواصل معك فى الكتابة عن محمد على ؟ إن ما أكتبه ليس أكثر من اقتباس من مقالتك و إسهاب فى بعض نقاطها ..
لك منى كل التقدير .
من إنجازات محمد على
مصطفى سلام

----------


## جوليا

Abdou Basha

اسعدتني مرورك جدا وردك الكريم

دمت بخير

----------


## جوليا

أم يوسف شكرا على مرورك الطيب

دمتى بخير

----------


## جوليا

استاذ مصطفى اسعدتني مرورك الطيب

----------


## osha

ازيك يا جوليا فينك وفين موضوعاتك الحلوة 
هو انا بس ليا ملاحظة صغيرة 
فيما اعتقد واتذكر ان محمد علي باشا الكبير كان من مواليد ألبانيا مش اليونان 
عامة سأتحرى الأمر وأرجع أرد تاني وأأكد معلومتك أو معلومتي
وطبعا هو مؤسس نهضة مصر الحديثة حتى لو كان بدأها بمذبحة 
في انتظار المزيد يا جوليا وكل عام وانت بخير عشان رمضان

----------


## جوليا

اوشا اهلا بيكي الموضوع منور برد ومرورك الجميل 

دي معلوماتي وجاري التاكد

وكل عام وانتي بخير وصحة

----------

